# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Проверка правомерности использования конфигурации

## alts_job

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, при работе в 1с бух с эмулятотром, часто вылазиет табличка "Проверка правомерности использования конфигурации". Есть ли способ убрать её?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, при работе в 1с бух с эмулятотром, часто вылазиет табличка "Проверка правомерности использования конфигурации". Есть ли способ убрать её?


https://geniy1s.ru/developments-1s/a...hivyh-okon-1s/

----------

alts_job (10.01.2023)

----------

